# 32- or 64-bit Ubuntu, which should I choose?



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,

I want to try out Ubuntu Linux but I'm unsure of which version I should install. I have a 64-bit processor but I want to know if there are software and driver compatibility issues with the 64-bit version like on Windows XP. Which should I get?


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

If you have an x64 CPU, may as well use the x64 Ubuntu... you can (and will) install the x86 libs as well.


----------

